# International 1300 sickle parts



## reloader-51 (Jul 17, 2014)

Can anyone tell me where I can find a used Lifting Lever Assembly Bracket? Just the bracket is all I need. Case IH # 486742R2. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello reloader-51,

Glad to have you onboard the tractor forum.

I found only one source, for Case IH P/N 486742R2 and I think it's a new part. 

Great Lakes Equipment Co.
592 Mayers St.
Oglesby, IL
(815) 220 7750
Open 7AM tomorrow morning.

Good Luck


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Whoa.......,

I see your problem. Messick's has this part for $228....See their ad at top of page.


----------

